# Big Lots Halloween 2017



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty cool big a$$ dragon! 

http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the haunted lamp, too. I have a room in my haunt that's sorta like a Halloween museum...that would be cool on a shelf.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The dragon is way cool. I started a thread about it here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=44006


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You can $20.00 off this dragon from July 20th - July29th and the shipping will be free


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought the animated gargoyles yesterday and the lighted twig trees.they had several items I liked.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I was so excited that I dragged the whole family down to the Big Lots today, but alas, the sole employee had only gotten up like three things. The handtruck with the boxes was right there, though, so I could at least see what was coming soon. Now my oldest is trying to talk me into going back tomorrow (and we just might have to)!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

You know you're a haunter when you look at that dragon and want to try and build one yourself. I really wonder if I could for less then 130 bucks.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Checked my locals yesterday here in Indiana. Nothing out yet but the cashier advised they did have Halloween items in the back. Suspect they'll be putting out their display shortly as they have/are moving all their summer stuff into clearance. Wow they had a lot of summer stuff to move.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A sampling of skeletons at one of our local Big Lots store:

Big Lots Halloween 2017 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It looks as though BL and Michaels have stepped up their game this year. Really nice selection of cool stuff. BL had kind of gone downhill for a few years but they're making a good effort!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

The owl from BLots is a hoot. Dropped over $200 of my Halloween budget early since they're stuff is out now and really nice.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I was just in our local Big Lots store and they are just now putting out Halloween decor. In fact, in their summer closeout section they have posted on the racks the new setup for their Christmas displays as well.

Oh well, it's retail and you have to get it out on the floor or it won't sell!
*_


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Just saw that owl. Interesting. Don't need him of course but he has my attention and I bet if the local store has one he may just follow me home....


----------

